# Task Force Viking



## Florida173 (Mar 26, 2011)

Eight years ago today I took part in Operation Northern Delay.. Time sure flies when you're busy deploying again and again..


> Originally, the task force planned to infiltrate Northern Iraq via Turkey. However, Turkey did not grant permission for an invasion of Iraq from its soil or over its airspace. Coalition commanders instead undertook a complicated and roundabout infiltration via Jordanian  airspace beginning the evening of March 20, 2003. This operation was  known as "Ugly Baby". The "Ugly Baby" operation was the longest  infiltration mission since WWII and the longest MC-130 Combat Talon infiltration in history.
> After much diplomatic maneuvering, Turkey finally allowed US overflights on March 23. This allowed Task Force Viking to expand to 50 individual Special Forces Operational Detachments-Alpha (ODAs) (formerly known as A-Teams.) Reinforcing the ODAs on March 26, the 173rd made a combat jump onto Bashur airfield 40 miles (64 km) north of the "Green Line". This was the largest airborne assault since World War II. The 173d fully secured Bashur, enabling airborne insertion of 1st Infantry Division armor on April 7, followed by the 26th Marine Expeditionary Unit.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 26, 2016)

13 years ago today took part in the jump.  

Lost another friend from the jump to suicide last week. Reach out to your battle buddies.


----------



## CDG (Mar 26, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> 13 years ago today took part in the jump.
> 
> Lost another friend from the jump to suicide last week. Reach out to your battle buddies.



Sorry to hear this.  RIP to your friend.


----------



## Ooh-Rah (Mar 26, 2016)

@Florida173 - very sorry to read about the loss of your friend.


----------



## Marine0311 (Mar 26, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> 13 years ago today took part in the jump.
> 
> Lost another friend from the jump to suicide last week. Reach out to your battle buddies.



I am sorry for your loss.

If you need to vent PM me.


----------



## Ares (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry to hear man. May he rest easy.


----------



## Florida173 (Mar 26, 2016)

Appreciate it guys.  Quite a few of my former battle buddies are putting out the word.  Iraq jump and deployment aside,  the 173rd's rotations in Afghanistan are what had the most impact.

On another note.  Rand just completed a study that started in 2003 regarding the Iraq war.  I believe it's only available as S//NF and it's quite a large read, but it explains why my unit even did the jump.  Pretty interesting for what I've picked through.


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 26, 2016)

Sorry for the loss of your friends...

Please PM me your smil ADDY, would like this to read.

Thanks!


----------



## SpongeBob*24 (Mar 27, 2016)

Reply sent, please let me know if you get...thanks!


----------



## Gunz (Apr 1, 2016)

Florida173 said:


> 13 years ago today took part in the jump.
> 
> Lost another friend from the jump to suicide last week. Reach out to your battle buddies.



RIP and hand salute to your brother in arms.


----------

